# I want to upgrade from Rebel XSI



## tomsop (Mar 23, 2012)

I missed the video boat with my Canon Rebel Xsi purchase in 2008. I want to shoot video for hobby/family purposes. I wanted a Mark iii until I saw the price. I am thinking the Mark ii may suit me once price drops a little after the mark iii is more available.

I have one EF lens and just one other efs lens so I am not worried about the need to buy new lenses if I go full frame. 

What is has come down to is I am not really impressed with the Rebel t3i video as compared to the canon mark ii. However, I do not know much about the cameras and I know the 4i should be coming out in a matter of weeks. I am concerned about paying so much for a camera with 4 year old technology when the 4i might have something that is a better value for the price. I know we do not know the precise specs on the 4i do you think the video quality will compete with the mark ii. Maybe it is too early but at some point I will be looking to compare the mark ii with the 4i - is it possible to get an opinion on what will be better from what we know at this point or is it still too early?

My own hunch is that some are already saying that the mark iii does not improve the video quality to justify price so my logic says the rebel line is not going to surpass the mark ii - but I guess it may close the gap between the t3i and the mark ii.

I look forward to replacing the xsi with a camera that can do both video and stills.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 23, 2012)

Why not a D60? It costs a lot less, and does excellent video without having to buy all new lenses. Video on a DSLR can be done on a shoestring, but, you will want a powerful computer, video card, and proper software. Macs are easier in this respect.

Then, ND filters, external mike, expensive tripod and fluid head, external audio recorder, sound sync software or clapper board, focus puller, external monitor or magnifier over the lcd to be able to focus, the list is almost endless.

Its pretty easy to spend many times the cost of the body on accessories to do video.

Start small and see if it really is something you want to sink a ton of money into.


----------



## tomsop (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks - I never really considered other models so I will take a look at that.

I have two small children that I want to take videos of and right now I am using my iphone 4s. I know it is time to replace the xsi with something more current and has video capabilities because right now I switch between the camera and iphone or I have stopped using the camera so much because it is harder to switch using two different devices when I want to take a still.


----------



## jebrady03 (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's another possible option...
For fast moving kids, I'd recommend a dedicated HD video camera to be honest.

I purchased a 60D (upgraded from the XSi) in the hopes of using the video function quite often but WHOA is there a learning curve because of the need to manually focus the lenses.

I say pick up a Black Rapid strap (http://www.blackrapid.com/) for your DSLR so that it's easy to switch to and from it and the video camera and go with that


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 23, 2012)

tomsop said:


> Thanks - I never really considered other models so I will take a look at that.
> 
> I have two small children that I want to take videos of and right now I am using my iphone 4s. I know it is time to replace the xsi with something more current and has video capabilities because right now I switch between the camera and iphone or I have stopped using the camera so much because it is harder to switch using two different devices when I want to take a still.


 
For moving objects like kids, I'd be inclined to go to a model that will autofocus while shooting video. something like the Sony A57. Canon has yet to make a DSLR with continuous autofocus during video. The focus of their DSLR's has been towards users who can do manual focus or have relatively stationary subjects.

I find my 5D MK II and 7D useless for video of randomly moving subjects, but great for things that don't move.

There are several micro 4/3 choices by other manufacturers as well.


----------

